# Urban Mushing With The Fastest Poodle – Extreme Poodle Skating



## TheFastestPoodle (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi I’m Tofu – The Fastest Poodle - I love to take my people for a run - watch us fly:






In the next video, I pull my dad while he talks to you:






Watch the next video and see that I am faster than biker men in lycra:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Man, Tofu really jets! :vroam: So cool to see, and so perfect your family rescued her!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

See Tofu RUN
RUN Tofu RUN
Tofu can RUN

Spot has lost the race...............:^)


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm just wondering, why you keep on posting the same videos???

Your poodle is great and fast as well as gorgeous...


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Miniature poodles are scary fast! Max usually runs most of the big dogs at the dog park into the ground. The only exceptions are the standards and the doodles.


----------



## TheFastestPoodle (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments. I am adding a link to my rescue dog commercial where I pull my people on skateboards and ripsticks in addition to inline skates. I know this was posted somewhere else before, but I thought this would show another type of urban poodle mushing.


----------

